
Ask HN: Is This Chrome Ext Functionality Illegal? - mgpt
Hey Guys<p>I want to know if editing search results on Google Search Pages is considered illegal or if it would get my app extension removed:<p>My plan is to allow our customers to filter google search page results and show ones that we think would be better suited to their needs based on the settings within our app. We will of course tell the user via a popup that the page has been edited based on what we think is needed and then also allow them to return to the original results should they see fit.<p>I have looked around and found this line on the Google Policy:<p>&quot; Don&#x27;t misrepresent the functionality of your app or include non-obvious functionality that doesn&#x27;t serve the primary purpose of the app without clear notification to the user. &quot;<p>And I believe, If I have read this correctly and understood that what I am attempting to do is totally fine.
======
brudgers
My random advice from the internet:

1\. Consider talking to an attorney to determine legality.

2\. Build something and see how the store interprets its policy. This is what
happens anyway because anything built for a store is subject to the store's
interpretation and and changing policies.

Good luck.

~~~
mgpt
Thank you. I have looked around the store and they seem to have extensions
that allow people to entirely block results and also add things to them/after
them. I'm hoping this means I might be safe :)

If I could afford an attorney I would.

